# Tees! Brush v's wood v's plastic........?



## Davethebulldog

Whats peoples opionion on this one then. I am not one for bying into gimmicks which I fear the brush tee is. I prefer using wood but the down side is they almost always snap!! 

Whats general consensus and feedback?


===================================================================================================
"Doesn't Matter how bad you are playing you can always play worse"!


----------



## 300Yards

I use Zero Friction plastic tees..not for the hype, but because of the durability.


----------



## Fourputt

I use plain old wood tees. Nice people leave them littering the tee boxes of every course I've ever played, so why should I buy any? I haven't bought a tee in more than 15 years and my tee pocket in my bag is still overflowing. I spend enough on the stuff I do have to buy, so I'll take any freebies I can get.:thumbsup:


----------



## Davethebulldog

Fourputt said:


> I use plain old wood tees. Nice people leave them littering the tee boxes of every course I've ever played, so why should I buy any? I haven't bought a tee in more than 15 years and my tee pocket in my bag is still overflowing. I spend enough on the stuff I do have to buy, so I'll take any freebies I can get.:thumbsup:



My members have the same theory! I too like to liberate the tees from the ground keepers bin!


----------



## Foster4

gotta have my good ol white wood tee's....i like to call them LAT's Long A$$ Tee's


----------



## 65nlovenit

Its funny before the 460cc driver I used to get about whack out of a 2 inch wood tee, but since they've proclaimed that we should tee higher 2 3/4 - 3 1/4, I'm getting four or five before I break one, in fact they say if your hitting it right you should barely even move the tee. Tried a few of the gimmicks, but never found one that could take the place of a good old fashion wood one.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer

I'm with the other cheapskates in taking tees from the boxes. I've got a bag of really long tees that I almost never use since I only get one shot each from em before they bust (I'm still learning, obviously). I claim every ball I find as well, heh (including ones I happen to see within hand's reach at ponds)

I'm interested in those brush tees, but I've never run across anyone that actually uses one to tell me if they work OK or not.


----------



## Foster4

golf is all about being comfortable and trusting ..if you trust the brush tee then go for it ...i like the wood tee ...If i see the pros start using the brush tee then i might try it but i'm old fashioned and takes alot to change me...


----------



## Jamin21

I was just asking at my local golf shop about recommendations for tees last weekend. I was looking into the eco friendly ones among others. But the bloke that fit me for my clubs put me onto some Australian Made "Jumbo Unbreakable Tees" which are a hardened plastic. He said he would always break tees before he used them, but once he got these, he'll lose them before he breaks one. They are very long, which shouldn be a problem for anyone with a newer driver (alegedly). He said the only damage he found was some of the plastic around the top edges of the tee would get bent upwards after some time. He was absolutely gushing about them, so I thought I'd give them a try. I haven't played with them yet, hoping to get out tomorrow or this weekend. I'll keep you all posted. They might be kinda tough to find outside Australia though. :dunno:


----------



## nic113

i just use wood ones, although today i found a brush one on the floor so i look forward to seeing if theres any difference next time i play.


----------



## Foster4

if there was any slight advantage all the pros would be doing it ...so until i see it on tour then i would say theres no advantage...plus with brush tee's you can change the height of the tee you always have the same height...so on par 3's or 3 woods etc or 2 iron tee shots you gotta tee the ball lower well brush tees you can't cuz it has the barrier at the bottom


----------



## Watch this

Huge fan of the plastic non fristion ones. The little 3 prong crown that the ball rests on is such a nice little added touch.


----------



## 300Yards

Watch this said:


> Huge fan of the plastic non fristion ones. The little 3 prong crown that the ball rests on is such a nice little added touch.


They hurt to stick in the ground though..the points on that crown are sharp!


----------



## Fourputt

300Yards said:


> They hurt to stick in the ground though..the points on that crown are sharp!


And for firm ground they are too flexible... a real pain to try and get them in straight enough to set the ball on. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Davethebulldog

Plastic tees in my view can impact the direction of the ball. The shear fact that they are solid and will not brake can add pressure to the shot you have played on the ball upon take-off. Good old wood tees will hold the ball and brake 9 times out of 10, thus not impacting the balls trajectory!


"my club of the week. Ping G5 8 iron"!


----------



## Fourputt

Davethebulldog said:


> Plastic tees in my view can impact the direction of the ball. The shear fact that they are solid and will not brake can add pressure to the shot you have played on the ball upon take-off. Good old wood tees will hold the ball and brake 9 times out of 10, thus not impacting the balls trajectory!
> 
> 
> "my club of the week. Ping G5 8 iron"!


I'll dispute this... I use wood tees and I almost never break one. BTW, by the time the club hits the tee, the ball is long gone, so that has no impact on the ball flight.


----------



## mkoreiwo

I use the brush tees at ranges... easy, no replacing. For play I like the zero Frictions. I think I've broken one. For irons/fw woods I like the new short Epoch tees about an inch and a half.


----------



## Davethebulldog

Fair point Rick. Still think solid plastic has a inpact on the ball


----------



## Richy Young

i actaully play better of the floor lol

strange huh i think becuase at the range of dont ever put it on a tee

but with my long irons and driver i tend to use what ever cheap tee i have lieing around in the bag oddly i never really gave tee choice much thought apart from hight of course


----------

